# Milky film on bottles



## theonlykikki (Feb 22, 2017)

Does oxalic acid get rid of the milky film on bottles and the dirt stains on the inside curves and corners that are hard to reach with bottle brush? If not, what works best?


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 22, 2017)

Tumbler works best. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 23, 2017)

A lot of the time that milky stain is actually damage to the surface of the glass, as far as I know, and it can't be removed by anything other than a bottle tumbler as Leon says.  I think there are people you can send your bottles to to be cleaned for a fee, but it's only really worth it for your absolute best ones.  I don't think I've got anything good enough and stained enough to pay for it to be tumbled.  I believe there are also designs available to build your own tumbler if you're more handy than I am.


----------



## Twins (Nov 7, 2020)

theonlykikki said:


> Does oxalic acid get rid of the milky film on bottles and the dirt stains on the inside curves and corners that are hard to reach with bottle brush? If not, what works best?


Hello. The BEST AND EASIEST way to clean and remove old water stains is to get a bottle of WHINK. The only place t have ever seen it was at TRUE VALUE HARDWARE. However be very careful with it as it contains hydrofluoric acid. Just pour it inside bottle and let it sit for a while. Shake it every now and then. You will see the dirt coming loose and floating. After done don't discard the used dirty acid use it again and again. You can even soak exterior as well just lay it in a plastic container. Be careful not to get in eyes and use gloves. Very caustic. Works better than anything I know and have been using it for 40+ years. It is a rust stain remover and very hard to find. Lewis.


----------



## Twins (Nov 7, 2020)

Twins said:


> Hello. The BEST AND EASIEST way to clean and remove old water stains is to get a bottle of WHINK. The only place t have ever seen it was at TRUE VALUE HARDWARE. However be very careful with it as it contains hydrofluoric acid. Just pour it inside bottle and let it sit for a while. Shake it every now and then. You will see the dirt coming loose and floating. After done don't discard the used dirty acid use it again and again. You can even soak exterior as well just lay it in a plastic container. Be careful not to get in eyes and use gloves. Very caustic. Works better than anything I know and have been using it for 40+ years. It is a rust stain remover and very hard to find. Lewis.


By the way oxalic acid only works on cleaning beer cans found in dumps. Does nothing to glass. Lewis.


----------



## Lindafernbacher (Nov 7, 2020)

Twins said:


> Hello. The BEST AND EASIEST way to clean and remove old water stains is to get a bottle of WHINK. The only place t have ever seen it was at TRUE VALUE HARDWARE. However be very careful with it as it contains hydrofluoric acid. Just pour it inside bottle and let it sit for a while. Shake it every now and then. You will see the dirt coming loose and floating. After done don't discard the used dirty acid use it again and again. You can even soak exterior as well just lay it in a plastic container. Be careful not to get in eyes and use gloves. Very caustic. Works better than anything I know and have been using it for 40+ years. It is a rust stain remover and very hard to find. Lewis.


I just ordered some on Amazon! Thank you for the recommendation


----------



## Twins (Nov 7, 2020)

Gosh I didn't think it was ok to ship stuff like that. Remember be careful with it and Don't throw it out until it stops fizzing or bubbling when you put it in bottles. You will not believe how well it works. Not many people know about this and have had alot of trouble trying to clean bottles and glass. Good luck and have fun. Lewis.


----------



## Twins (Nov 7, 2020)

Also very important for yt to rinse the bottle with tap water several times to get the acid out. Lewis.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 8, 2020)

Baking soda neutralizes acid, For spills and such. Bubbles up a lot on contact so use caution, unless a volcano is what your after.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Lindafernbacher (Nov 8, 2020)

I do like a good volcano


----------



## brent little (Apr 4, 2021)

Tumbling will do it. i tumble. 20.00/per.


----------

